# A+ Router



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the review. I have a craftsman router too, so I know what you mean about the rpm's. I think I got the speeds out of my manual and taped it up to the wall so I wouldn't need to keep refering to the booklet.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll have to check that out, I didn't notice that. Thanks for the info


----------



## tmiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Own it.

Slowest start I have ever seen. Awesome!

The adjustment spring on the fixed base needs replaced (cheap and easy) so that it doesn't slip when mounted in a table. A guy in another woodworking forum listed the spring that you can use to replace it. It was a Home Depot item but I forget exactly. Search google for reviews on this router and you will find it.

Would definitely recommend this t


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reveiw


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tmiller, or anyone, if you know the HD part number or spring size I would love to have it. I have the same router in a table and constantly have to adjust when working with it. Thanks.


----------



## jake (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought this router as a second one to have on hand in my shop. While I was initially very impressed, the mechanism to raise and lower the motor has become worn and the teeth do not engage smoothly-often snagging and making me play with it which is very frustrating. The motor is strong, and the other conveniences remain so it's not a loss but I emailed Sears and suggested they look at the mechanism if others complain or they get many back. I continue to use my Hitachi that has been smooth and problem free for years. For the extra 20.00 I could have bought another Hitachi. This may be an isolated instance but time has spoiled my initial enthusiasm for this unit. Hope it was just a fluke and others do well with theirs, as it works well when in its prime.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I missed this the first time around. While I don't have this exact router, I do have the Craftsman 9.5 amp/1 3/4 hp. It doesn't have variable speed like this one, but is otherwise similar in some ways. The worm gear to raise and lower it is the same I believe. I too had some problems when it was mounted in a table, but the source of the problem was always wood shavings building up in the teeth of the gears, and between the two gears that the spring force together. I had to take a brush to it periodically and that took care of the problem. I might replace the spring too as tmiller mentioned above, which might make it a little more forgiving of wood shaving buildup. The biggest problem of course is when working pine but it seems like any wood contributed a little to the problem. Jake, I could see that if you didn't catch it early, it would wear away at the teeth. If yours does this: you are raising it up in the table, when it feels like it is starting to bind up, then suddenly drops a bit, it is the same problem I had. If it's not too late, clean out the valleys in the teeth really well and the space between the two gears that the spring force together.


----------



## jake (Apr 5, 2008)

To remedy the problem I too changed the spring. It is a very small, light weight guage spring so little force is exerted by it. I bought a compression spring at Menards for 58 cents, cut it down to fit the opening size and reasembled the locking mechanism with the new spring. It only took about 10 minutes and it fixed the issue of the gears not staying engaged. The worm mechanism did wear and binds a bit due to the former problem, but it works, doesnt come apart, and overall is now acceptable. So the other features of this unit are still very nice, motor continues to be strong and I use it regularly. If someone is handy, this is still a great value overall. It's funny if you have a Menards near you, they are buying it and putting their name on it. I called their service to see if they had any complaints about the spring; the young man answered the phone as Masterforce service but got mixed up and kept referring to Sears parts. Pretty clear they are using the same supplier even though I never mentioned I bought a Craftsman, I only asked about the spring. I emailed Sears service and mentioned the problem, suggested a running change to a heavier spring, and they never even acknowledged the email.


----------

